# 206 GTI 2.0 Engine



## Estuardo_VW (Aug 20, 2007)

Someona can post pics of what parts i have to cover for cleaning my car engine:wave:


----------



## 1210tech (Feb 18, 2007)

just find ALL the electric looking cables and cover them up


----------



## Estuardo_VW (Aug 20, 2007)

just that??


----------



## Estuardo_VW (Aug 20, 2007)

just cover then degrease and rinse water over it??


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

electrics mate


----------



## 1210tech (Feb 18, 2007)

Estuardo_VW said:


> just cover then degrease and rinse water over it??


yep, but make sure all the electrics are covered up with plastic bags or foil or something else thats water proof. to rinse use a hose on spray setting to give a fine spray over the engine


----------



## Estuardo_VW (Aug 20, 2007)

thanks for the advices but i really dont know too much about what are the electroniks parts and of course the ecu in my car can someone tell me??


----------



## Estuardo_VW (Aug 20, 2007)

anybody??? please help!


----------

